# nursing sore?



## elliotulysses (Feb 8, 2015)

One of my rat pups has something that looks kind of abscess like. I am wondering if it is from nursing 
He is off to the vet tomorrow


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Any word on what it is?


----------



## elliotulysses (Feb 8, 2015)

Vet said it was a wart that should fall off. Little clown was given medicine he hates but it should be fine


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

That's good. Glad to hear it's nothing serious!


----------



## elliotulysses (Feb 8, 2015)

Indeed. It's just more common in birds


----------

